# ISPConfig3: den Kunden das Löschen von Website, Postfächer und DNS verbieten



## isp_geek (5. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich verwende seit Juli das ISPconfig 3 nebst dem Billig Modul und bin durchaus zufrieden mit dem System .. hier vorab ein großes Dankeschön.

Nachdem ich nun als Admin alles eingerichtet habe möchte ich das System auf einige Kunden loslassen und hierbei ergeben sich einige Verständnis(?)-Probleme.

Ich habe das Manual gekauft und auch gelesen aber befriedigende Antworten auf meine Fragen habe ich  leider so gut wie gar nicht bekommen.

Grundsätzlich machen mir die erteilten Rechte an den Kunden Kopfzerbrechen. Einmal die Möglichkeit selbst Websites zu erstellen und auch zu konfigurieren und weiterhin E-Mail Domians und Postfächer zu erstellen und DNS Einstellungen zu löschen.

Für diese Probleme gibt es für mich gerade sehr ungünstige bis gar keine Lösungen. 

Zuerst die Website als Admin anzulegen und dem Kunden zuzuweisen und dann alle Einstellungen vorzugeben damit der Kunde die Website nicht löschen kann - dann kann er auch selbst bezüglich der Website keine Einstellungen mehr tätigen. Das ist nicht gut so. Zusätzlich müsste auch die verfügbare Anzahl an Webdomains auf zum Beispiel 0 gesetzt werden, damit er keine weiteren Websites anlegen kann, wenn er nur eine hat.

Erstellt der Kunde seine Website selbst, dann kann er auch Einstellungen aktivieren, welche er nicht aktivieren können soll z.B. Ruby oder SSL. Das ist nicht gut so. Dem gegenüber steht der Webquota, Umleitungen oder Statistiken ... diese soll er durchaus selbst ändern können, damit er seinen verfügbaren Speicherplatz auch auf mehreren Domains verteilen kann.

So ähnlich verhält sich das mit den E-Maildomains auch. Vom Kunden erstellte Domains und Postfächer kann er selbst löschen aber nicht die vom Admin erstellten Domains - so in Ordnung - kann dann aber alle vom Admin erstelle Postfächer bezüglich der Domain löschen .. hää? Das ist nicht gut so. Die Limits können hier nichts ausrichten.

Ebenso problematisch ist das Löschen von DNS Zonen. Egal wer die Zone erstellt hat - der Kunde kann alles löschen - und das ist gar nicht gut so.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir endlich Klarheit verschaffen was das alles auf sich hat und wie man diese Probleme umgehen könnte .. vielleicht mache ich ja irgendwas falsch?

Frische Ideen sind gerade sehr willkommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2012)

> Zuerst die Website als Admin anzulegen und dem Kunden zuzuweisen und dann alle Einstellungen vorzugeben damit der Kunde die Website nicht löschen kann - dann kann er auch selbst bezüglich der Website keine Einstellungen mehr tätigen.


Das ist richtig so und auch so beabsichtigt, wenn er die Webseitendaten selbst ändernkönnen soll, dann muss die Seite als Kunde und nicht als Admin angelegt werden.



> Zusätzlich müsste auch die verfügbare Anzahl an Webdomains auf zum Beispiel 0 gesetzt werden, damit er keine weiteren Websites anlegen kann, wenn er nur eine hat.


Das ist nicht nötig, denn dafür gibt es ja das Domain Modul.



> kann dann aber alle vom Admin erstelle Postfächer bezüglich der Domain löschen .. hää?


das ist richtig und auch so beabsichtigt. Der Schutz soll nur für die Domain greifen und nicht für Postfächer, denn Postfächer unter einer Domain des Kunden gehören dem Kunden und müssen auch von ihm verändert werden können. Schau Dir mal andere Controlpenel bei großen Hostern wie Strato etc an, da kannst Du als Kunde auch Deine Postfächer selbst löschen, es gibt keine die von STrato angelegt wurden die Du nicht löschen kannst.



> Ebenso problematisch ist das Löschen von DNS Zonen. Egal wer die Zone erstellt hat - der Kunde kann alles löschen - und das ist gar nicht gut so.


das wurde in 3.0.5 meines Wissens nach geändert. Generell schalten aber die wenigsten ISP's das DNS Modul für Kunden frei da kaum ein kunde mit DNS alleine Klarkommt.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ich habe das System jetzt auf Domain umgestellt und es löst nun tatsächlich einige Problemchen .. aber nicht alle. 

Ich hatte das Domainmodul zwar ganz am Anfang mal verfügbar gemacht, aber nicht in der Systemkonfiguration aktiviert .. und da es nie richtig funktionierte ist das aus dem Blickfeld gerutscht .. Warum ist eigentlich das Domainmodul nicht Standard nach Neuinstallation? Wie auch immer ...



> Das ist richtig so und auch so beabsichtigt, wenn er die Webseitendaten  selbst ändernkönnen soll, dann muss die Seite als Kunde und nicht als  Admin angelegt werden.


Der Kunde könnte meinetwegen selbst seine Websites anlegen aber nicht alles selbst einstellen dürfen! Ich meine damit explizit CGI, SSI, SuEXEC, Ruby und Python, diese wollte ich extra verkaufen können. Dennoch sollte er in der Lage sein, sein WebQuota auf seine Domains verteilen zu können.

Ich würde auch in den Code gehen und dort für die notwendigen Änderungen sorgen - müsste jedoch wissen wo ich anfangen könnte bzw. sollte ... und wo ganau die Verarbeitung des Formulars stattfindet.

Der Kunde kann momentan, wenn Admin die Webseite anlegt, die Domaineinstellungen nicht ändern (s.o.), dafür aber die Weiterleitung und das Passwort für die Statistiken (ok), dann aber nicht das Statistikprogramm (wieso)? 



> Der Schutz soll nur für die Domain greifen und nicht für Postfächer,  denn Postfächer unter einer Domain des Kunden gehören dem Kunden und  müssen auch von ihm verändert werden können


Ich wollte den Kunden E-Mail extra als Option anbieten. Für die, die keine E-Mail Option buchen wollte ich 1 kostenloses administratives Postfach mit 100MB Speicher einrichten, damit ggf. dahin Rechnungen hin versendet werden können und als "zugestellt" gelten. (In AGB soll Kunde zur regelmäßigen Abholung der E-Mails verpflichtet werden.) Das ist ein anderes Thema - dennoch sollte der Kunde sein Passwort ändern können .. nunja und damit könnte er auch das Postfach löschen. (nicht ok.) Naja vielleicht kann man das ja überdenken, so kann ich jedenfalls nicht mit dem System die Idee umsetzen. Kann man nicht für Kunden den Löschen-Link von der Adminseite nehmen/auskommentieren?

Zum Thema DNS warte ich die 3.0.5.er Version ab.


----------



## nowayback (6. Sep. 2012)

> 1 kostenloses administratives Postfach mit 100MB Speicher einrichten, damit ggf. dahin Rechnungen hin versendet werden


hier nur als Hinweis: Es macht keinen Sinn dem Kunden eine E-Mail an einen gesperrten Account zu senden. Dies kann z.B. auftreten wenn der Kunde seine Rechnung wiederholt nicht zahlt und du den Account stilllegst. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich da eher eine alternative E-Mail Adresse bevorzugen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## isp_geek (6. Sep. 2012)

> Es macht keinen Sinn dem Kunden eine E-Mail an einen gesperrten Account  zu senden. Dies kann z.B. auftreten wenn der Kunde seine Rechnung  wiederholt nicht zahlt und du den Account stilllegst.


danke für den Tipp .. das stimmt natürlich .. soweit hab ich diese Idee gar nicht durchdacht und hab sie soeben verworfen!


----------

